# SGS3 CAMERA QUALITY.. F'N LOVE IT!



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Took a pic of my car.. Whachas think?



















And this is what I have to say to my I phone fagboy friends....

Not bad for a FRONT FACING CAMERA huh?? Winnnn
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

edit.. nvm


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

i am very happy with the quality of both cameras.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Took a pic of my car.. Whachas think?
> 
> And this is what I have to say to my I phone fagboy friends....
> 
> Not bad for a FRONT FACING CAMERA huh?? Winnnn


I say you are really trying to justify your purchase and your composition is awful.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

mutelight said:


> I say you are really trying to justify your purchase and your composition is awful.


this phone was the best purchase in a long time!


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome, phone is all set, now you can work on how you classify your friends based on the phones they use. You gonna use video chat a lot? Maybe FaceTime? 

I will eventually get one myself, just waiting for the development version since Verizon is a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

mutelight said:


> Maybe FaceTime?


Skype.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

watch out..... Apple might put a patent on Skype..... or verizon will encrypt it!


----------

